# Water Cooling Question



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

I am using a kingwin awc1 to cool my cpu and my pci-e gpu and as athe case fan. it keeps my cpu at 40, my gpu at 45-50 and my case at about 30.....is there anything special i can put in it to keep the collant in it even cooler. right now i am using car coolant which is supposed to be better then the regular run of the mill computer coolant....is there anything extra i can put in it to make the coolant run cooler? please let me know...thanks....


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you could possibly look at increasing the volume of coolant,maybe an additional storage tank. The more volume you have the more chance you have of keeping it cool.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you could also try adding a second radiator or just getting a bigger one


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Improve case airflow to increase the effectiveness of the installed radiator and lower ambient case temperature. Case fans and cable ties are still your friend with water cooling.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing, Cellus. If the case temperature is generally lower do to good fan and cable management, it will be easier to cool down..


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ive been thinking ... if i could design a more rugged water pump then instead of coolant u could be utilizing some type of liquid metal this would increase the heat transfer even more.

i wonder whats possible ima do some research.


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

would it be safe to use freon or refridgerant in my computers water cooling system?? would it even be posible? please elt me know..thanks...


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

The only concern with using those materials as coolants would be the corrosion of the different parts in the cooling system. Do some research to double check, and if it seems ok, try it out!


----------

